# Greenfield Stabilizer kickstand, which length 285 or 305mm



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

No specific info on the appropriate length for this set up, but kickstands are easy to cut and usually have marks so I'd just get the longer one and the cut it to length if it's too long.


----------



## e39540is (Apr 10, 2009)

I am going to get a Greenfield Stabilizer kickstand, but am unsure what length to order for a typical touring bike with 700c tires. What do you recommend?


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

well, I'd recommend saving your money and not buy a kickstand.

you don't need one and they pretty much guarantee that your bike will fall over.

ymmv


----------



## e39540is (Apr 10, 2009)

Oxtox said:


> well, I'd recommend saving your money and not buy a kickstand.
> 
> you don't need one and they pretty much guarantee that your bike will fall over.
> 
> ymmv


Have you actually used this kickstand, or are you talking about kickstands in general?

I would NEVER put a kickstand on a go fast road bike, but this is for my girlfriends touring bike that has panniers on it at all times, and some places we ride, there is nothing to lean on, and if we have a cooler full of food and beverages, laying the bike down makes a big mess.

One of my friends that I ride with often, has this kickstand on his loaded down touring bike, and I have never seen his bike fall.


----------



## Cyclist69 (Apr 15, 2011)

The 285 is for a 26in wheel, the 305 is for 700c. I looked it up, as it's a good idea for a touring bike. IMHO


----------



## e39540is (Apr 10, 2009)

Cyclist69 said:


> The 285 is for a 26in wheel, the 305 is for 700c. I looked it up, as it's a good idea for a touring bike. IMHO


That is what I figured. Thank you! :thumbsup:


----------

